# Avast Free Anti-Virus Software for Home Use Only



## Sly Fox

Click on the Black Box that says Download and it will take you to another page

http://www.avast.com/index

Look for the following and then click on it

No Thanks, I want the Free Protection

Then click on No Thanks it will take you to another web page where you will download your FREE Avast Anti-Virus.  Click on the GREEN DOWNLOAD Now Box and then follow the instructions.   It may ask you to save the download file or it may open it for you to run.  I highly suggest that you Save the File to your Desktop. Once you download it to your desktop, scan the file with your Anti-Virus to make sure there are No Bugs hidden inside the download.  It's rare that a bug gets into the download, but it does happen, so always scan any download with your Anti-Virus program to be the safe side. After that open the file using the Run as Administrator command and just follow the instructions it will give you.

Once the program is set up, it may ask you to register it, even though it is FREE, you still need to register it for one year.  It may insert the License Key for you in the proper location of the program or you may have to manually do it yourself.  It has been sometime since I had to reinstall it on my computer, as I just continue to accept the requests from Avast when a new version is ready for me to update and I have Not lately installed Avast on anyone's computer, so I really do not know if the License Key will be automatic inserted by Avast or you have to manually do it.  You will probably have to fill out a form for their records with your email address, etc on it.

Remember this is a FREE Progam and make sure you click on the FREE Download Link

This is an Excellent Free program.


----------



## JustBonee

What is your opinion of Sophos free anti-virus software?   That is what I have currently on my Mac.


----------



## That Guy

Huh?  Scan this free anti-virus program with my anti-virus program?  God, I hate computers...


----------



## Sly Fox

Boo's Mom said:


> What is your opinion of Sophos free anti-virus software?   That is what I have currently on my Mac.



YES, Excellent Free Program from a top notch company.  I use Sophos Free Rootkit scanning tool to make sure I do not have any hidden rootkits in my computer.  

Thanks for posting about your Free Sophos Anti-Virus.


----------



## JustBonee

Sly Fox said:


> YES, Excellent Free Program from a top notch company.  I use Sophos Free Rootkit scanning tool to make sure I do not have any hidden rootkits in my computer.
> 
> Thanks for posting about your Free Sophos Anti-Virus.



Glad to hear that.  Thank you!


----------



## Sly Fox

That Guy said:


> Huh?  Scan this free anti-virus program with my anti-virus program?  God, I hate computers...



Yes, this is very important to do.  At times Viruses or Bugs can piggy back on a any downloads and they could slip by your Anti-Virus.  Most Anti-Virus programs will verify the download while it is downloading from the software manufacturer site, but it happens at times.  I rather to be safe now, then sorry later on.


----------



## seabreezy

I just wanted to add that I highly recommend the free home version of Avast. My son, is an IT guy with a company here and they use the Avast Professional program for the company computer system. He suggested that I use the home version.....love it, and no problems at all!


----------



## JustBonee

seabreezy said:


> I just wanted to add that I highly recommend the free home version of Avast. My son, is an IT guy with a company here and they use the Avast Professional program for the company computer system. He suggested that I use the home version.....love it, and no problems at all!



Thanks for posting that.  I just set up a 2nd computer and didn't care to shell out more money for anti-virus software.  
I installed Avast on it last month,  and it is working and checking the system out well for me.


----------



## terra

Thanks Sly Fox.... yep, this is probably the best of the best when it comes to ant-virus.

I've been using it for years and wouldn't consider anything else... even in the "paid for" category.


----------



## dbeyat45

MSE ... the best you can get.  Free, incorporated in the OS and effective.  What more could you want?


----------



## terra

Sorry mate... I have to disagree with you on that.

I'm not the only one that thinks so.

*The CompetitionP​*

Sadly, we've chosen to bump down our previous choice, *Microsoft Security Essentials*(also known as Windows Defender in Windows 8), to second string. MSE is still one of the best designed antivirus programs out there, in our opinion—it's so easy to use, even the most tech-unsavvy person could figure it out pretty quickly. However, while it was once considered competitive with other offerings, most antivirus tests show that it has fallen behind on its ability to detect viruses. It's great at removing them, but if it only detects some of the malware out there, we don't feel comfortable recommending it as our #1.

source:   http://lifehacker.com/5865356/the-best-antivirus-app-for-windows





.................. and this from my most trusted reviewer:    http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm


----------

